# Gold butts!



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Just need 2 more gold butterflies! If anyone can help with this I'd be grateful!

I have 4 white, 3 gold to share,
But also tbt I can send if* that's preferred?


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

I can get you what you need! Add me: 9351 6772 251


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Megmer09 said:


> I can get you what you need! Add me: 9351 6772 251



Adding now c:


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

Shared a bunch with you!
Anything you could share in return would be greatly appreciated


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent more! Just need one more gold butt!


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll come right back over!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks! I'll send more also


----------



## Megmer09 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent 4 more your way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, if you've got any gold to spare, send them back my way! I need to catch a few more, thanks!!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh sure thing! As soon as there's more room, may have a couple?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Meg and Honey I have two gold left one each if it’s not too late ID 69781194589


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks love! I'll add now, did you need anything in return?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Goldens but it might kick me off at any time because it said till 4pm and my game is being super glitchy
It allowed me, two dropped off.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

Gotcha, I sent all my golds to Meg,
Meg if you see this, you can continue trading with Angel as I'm finished! Unless you need any other types from the first half?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

I couldn’t get Meg’s ID to work. Meg feel free to add me. According to Isabelle I still have 50 minutes. I just got super stressed thinking it was the final countdown.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

Sending 3 more golds to Meg, Meg and Angel add each other so you can swap?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah gotcha, hope Meg gets this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Meg, sent 3 more gold, add Angel to keep trading!
Thanks everyone for the help, better take a break.

PS if anyone needs FIRST WEEK butterflies (red and blue), please PM me so I can be notified asap from phone.

Good luck all!


----------

